# Projectile vomit



## TerriP (Apr 15, 2004)

One of my twins is a very slow feeder, but occasionally guzzles his bottle quite fast, for him.  We stop him at 2oz for a burp and then sometimes before he has taken 4oz he will throw up the lot - real projectile vomit!  How common is this?  It happens perhaps once every day or so and we try to give him an extra couple of ounces to make up for it.

He is 11lb and takes 5x 6oz feeds during the day, although he often leaves an ounce or so (perhaps 2oz in the night although he slept through last night - hurrah!)

Should I be concerned or is this normal?


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

Its always worth having a baby checked over if they have any projectile vomiting.

It sounds as if he is feeding quickly..bumps...then brings up mik. This can happen with some babys.

He is feeding well and having a good amount of milk so it may just be that he is guzzling..but just pop him down to your GP to confirm this.

Fingers crossed he sleeps through the night every night!!!!

Jxx


----------

